# Service About Pet Relocation



## islandpet (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you provide a Beijing Pet Relocation Service Recommendation?

I might be moving from Dallas, Texas to Beijing. I'll live in a villa on a compound and want to bring my Golden Retriever and Corgi. Can you recommend a Pet Relocation Service


----------

